# Self-Assigning IP Address



## kawaiNiki (Dec 29, 2005)

Hello! 
i'm new to this forum and i'm also a new mac user. I just got a new ibook G4 and I can't connect to my internet wirelessly. Every time I try I get a message that says "Airport is connected to the network. Airport has a self-assigned IP address and may not be able to connect to the internet."

I've tried a bunch of suggestions but nothing is working!  

Any help would be appreciated 

Thanks a bunch

Nicole


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi kawaiNiki and welcome to the forum,
you should specify your network settings. What is connected to what?
If your router is set on automatic dhcp, you should not assign any IP but leave all settings on automatical.
Give us some more details so we can help you out.


----------



## kawaiNiki (Dec 29, 2005)

ok here's some more details, 
I have a PC that's connected to the internet through a router (Dlink DI-624) and then 3 other pc's that are connected wirelessly. 
I left all the settings on automactic using DHCP. Also, i've tried connecting wirelessly at other locations and it works. Just not at my house...

not sure what other information would help you out... let me know =)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 30, 2005)

Here are few suggestions:
1. plug your iBook to your router using an ethernet cable. Does everything work fine?
2. Make sure all network settings are set to automatical and all other fields left blank
3. Make sure there are no security options enabled on your router (such as WEP, WPA, MAC filter, IP filter...)
4. Hmmmm, that's all for now..


----------

